# Hiniker troubleshooting



## AA Snowplowing

I am new to the site and have not posted before, but I have learned so damn much from all the knowledge that you all have shared! Thanks!


I have a straight Hiniker 7.5. All worked fine when I put her away last week. When I hooked her up last night, I couldn't get her to raise up. Checked the hydro fluid level, purged the piston/hose to check for air.

I think it is a problem with either the remote or the lowering solenoid. When I disconnect the lowering solenoid and activate the raising piston, the plow will go up, but then I can't get it back down unless I manually re-connect the lowering solenoid ground and activate the remote.

Also, the side angle function was acting funny while this was going on: angle left a bit, then try to go up and the plow would continue to angle left.

No Hiniker repair close by. 

Anybody have any ideas?

thanks

AA Snowplowing ussmileyflag


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly

The basic thing needed here is a multimeter or at least a 12v test light.

If the solenoid coil gets 12v when you use the remote then the remote is working, if not then you have a remote problem or wiring/connections between the remote and the solenoid. (the solenoid coil is the two small wire connections on the solenoid or the one small wire and chassis ground depending on the type of solenoid----it will be one or the other) 

If the solenoid coil has voltage then look at the solenoids large wire connections. One of them should always have 12v from battery and the other large wire should show 12v only when the coil is supplied with voltage from the remote. If you don't get 12v out the solenoid is bad. If you do get 12v out of the solenoid then just take a wire brush and some dielectric grease and work on all the large wire connections from battery to plow including the ground wire.

Hope this helps get a handle on it


----------



## AA Snowplowing

*Thanks Ozark*

I spent some time on the phone with the tech guys from Rondo Trailer in Sycamore, IL. . .
Turns out the problem sounds like the lowering coil on the Hiniker pump.

I'll update on this when I replace it. . . .


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

That doesn't sound right because the coil needs power to work so by pulling a wire it is eliminating any chance of power and it will raises, sounds like a controller issue. A $2 test light could save you $20 on a coil I don't think you need.


----------

